# HELLO, new to this and loving it!!!double exposure Q no1



## matthew_nolan (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, Matthew here.
I have recently begun experimenting with my in camera (nikon d90) DOUBLE EXPOSURE and have a poor success rate!! I have read about it all over etc etc and come to the fact that 2 shots = underexpose by 1 stop for each shot (or 2 in total if you want onw to be more dominant) and 1.5 for each shot if there are 3 shots and 2 to the 2nd power after that etc etc and...a black background is good for placing the 2nd shot on... and i´ve read about exposing different parts of the frame and i have even played around with auto bracketing (BKT). Do you have any tips, rules of thumb or must nots i can incorporate to my attempts?? 

thanks for `listening`

Hi, Matthew here.

I have recently begun experimenting with my in camera (nikon d90) DOUBLE EXPOSURE and have a poor success rate!! I have read about it all over etc etc and come to the fact that 2 shots = underexpose by 1 stop for each shot (or 2 in total if you want onw to be more dominant) and 1.5 for each shot if there are 3 shots and 2 to the 2nd power after that etc etc and...a black background is good for placing the 2nd shot on... and i´ve read about exposing different parts of the frame and i have even played around with auto bracketing (BKT). Do you have any tips, rules of thumb or must nots i can incorporate to my attempts?? 

thanks for `listening`

Hi, Matthew here.

I have recently begun experimenting with my in camera (nikon d90) DOUBLE EXPOSURE and have a poor success rate!! I have read about it all over etc etc and come to the fact that 2 shots = underexpose by 1 stop for each shot (or 2 in total if you want onw to be more dominant) and 1.5 for each shot if there are 3 shots and 2 to the 2nd power after that etc etc and...a black background is good for placing the 2nd shot on... and i´ve read about exposing different parts of the frame and i have even played around with auto bracketing (BKT). Do you have any tips, rules of thumb or must nots i can incorporate to my attempts?? 

thanks for `listening`

i was wandering if there were any other tips to get the right exposure other than the techniques i have tried (and listed) ie bracketing, exposure compensation, exposing different parts of the frame, black or very dark backgroung.......although i follow the rules of 2 pics 1 stop underexpose and the rule of 2 to the 2nd after that i can´t seem to get rid of ghosts. say i want to do 2 portraits of th same person next to eachother, with a slight overlap, how could i come about that without the overlap being too dark and the portraits (sides) too light??? hope it´s clearer!!!

Hi, Matthew here.

I have recently begun experimenting with my in camera (nikon d90) DOUBLE EXPOSURE and have a poor success rate!! I have read about it all over etc etc and come to the fact that 2 shots = underexpose by 1 stop for each shot (or 2 in total if you want onw to be more dominant) and 1.5 for each shot if there are 3 shots and 2 to the 2nd power after that etc etc and...a black background is good for placing the 2nd shot on... and i´ve read about exposing different parts of the frame and i have even played around with auto bracketing (BKT). Do you have any tips, rules of thumb or must nots i can incorporate to my attempts?? 

thanks for `listening`


----------



## Garbz (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry what was the question? Is there something specifically that's not working?


----------



## ghache (Jun 15, 2010)

i would use a tripod.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2010)

matthew_nolan said:


> i was wandering if there were any other tips to get the right exposure other than the techniques i have tried (and listed)


You pretty much figured it out already...

You're not going to get rid of the ghosting, unless you only expose different parts of the frame with each exposure.  You could rig something up that would cover half of the frame (tape it to the lens hood) then flip it over to expose the other half.  You shouldn't have any ghosting that way, and no exposure compensation would be needed.

If you expose the same area twice, you _will_ get ghosting...  You can cover up part of the frame, like I said above - or you can compose so that part of the frame is very dark (dark sky).

For example, you could take a nice night-time landscape/cityscape.  Expose for the lights and let the sky just be black.  Then you could turn around and take a picture of the moon (you could even zoom in on it to make it look larger than normal), and just compose so that it's in a part of the frame that was just black sky on the first exposure.  No compensation would be needed to do that either.

On film, you can change the ISO to compensate - but I don't think that would work on digital, because the ISO would actually change!

There's a few other things you can try too...  Like one exposure slightly defocused (with the exact same composition - tripod of course).  That can give a cool effect sometimes.

Just google 'multiple exposure' and I'm sure you'll find a ton of ideas.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 15, 2010)

I would forget about trying to do it in-camera and just use software.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dude, how many threads are you going to start on this?  
(With the exact same text in the OP, even)

You already have some tips in two of your other threads.


EDIT

Don't you think it would be easier to have all of the tips you're looking for consolidated in one, nice and easy to read, thread...?  Why so many ... lol ?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 15, 2010)

Please don't ask the same question is multiple threads/sections.


----------

